# What is a decent asking price for this Disston D-95?



## ChipBreaker (Mar 3, 2014)

Just need a little advice. Looking to sell it in the trade thread. Kind of a newbie to hand saws.

Disston D-95 26" 11 PPI


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I would check what a new saw from Lee Neilsen costs; then knock off 25%. If the teeth need resetting/filing, knock off another 10%.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I just took a peek on ebay and theres about 10 of them on there, none with any bids unfortunately. Asking price there is about $50. Its kind of a weird saw. For me, I like the styling of the older 7's, 8's, and 12's and I somewhat suspect that is the case for most. Im not saying there isn't a market out there for this saw but it might be a limited market. I think $20-25 is fair considering it will most likely need to be sharpened and its gonna take a few bucks to have it shipped as well. Now, if it had the "Victory" logo on the plate, you might get $50-$70 for it but that's just a hunch.

I will say that its a mighty clean saw.


----------



## ChipBreaker (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks guys!! This is going to be my first out of a couple that I will sell. I just couldn't pass up the deal on the lot.

FYI- chrisstef, I have a D-7 that will be cleaned up next week.  Reeeeeaaaaallll cheap.

Have to get rid of some stuff. I got two used band saws today for $70…. The GF is NOT happy. lol


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Chipbreaker, is the saw currently sharpened?


----------



## ChipBreaker (Mar 3, 2014)

It's not sharpened. I've never done that before. Wasnt sure if I wanted to try it on something that I wasn't going to keep.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Keep in mind that there are few people left who know how to or even do saw sharpening. This is a skill that old timers had. Most grindersmen today won't even touch a hand saw. There were special machines to file saw blades (I have one). It takes a lot of time to set up a blade for sharpening on a machine. I don't think those machines are even made anymore. The alternative is sharpening by hand, something that today's grindersman can't do; if he did, it would cost more than the saw would be worth. The only real option left is to learn to sharpen it yourself. It is not too difficult to do. It just takes a lot of practice to get it right.


----------



## MarkE (Feb 26, 2008)

I am fortunate to have a guy that sharpens hand saws close by. He charges $1.00 per inch if the saw is in good shape, no damage.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I don't know about grindsman, but there are several guys who run saw sharpening services, a few frequently this forum in the $40 range per saw.


----------



## ChipBreaker (Mar 3, 2014)

I found a guy to do it. He will show me some stuff.


----------

